# Grinding something different for a change...



## Dave Martell (Apr 27, 2015)

I was going to make some more nakiris this week but they don't seem to be very hot at the moment so I figured that I'd try something a little different and make some petties up for a change of pace. :cool2:

Here's what I've got planned....


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 27, 2015)

BTW, I ground the first one out this afternoon and damn if these little buggers aren't every bit as much work to do as a full size gyuto is. They're smaller - true - but because of this they require a more delicate touch which slows things down. I'm not sure if I'll make petties on a regular basis considering the price point to work required ratio. A fun distraction from the normal grind though.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 11, 2015)

I've got them all at about 95% complete. 10 mins into blade finishing on the first knife and a Scothbrite belt blows apart and heads right down the dust collector hose and into the machine. 4 hrs later it's running again but I'm ass whopped.

:curse:


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 11, 2015)

I totally missed this before. What are the specs on these and steel, etc? How much are these going for?


----------



## Dave Martell (May 11, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> I totally missed this before. What are the specs on these and steel, etc? How much are these going for?




Hi Chris, they're 160-165mm in length, made in O-1 (Rc60-61), the handle materials are koa, redwood, dyed buckeye burl, & spalted hackberry - all have blackwood ferrules. The price will be $250 each. Two of them are spoken for already, I just don't know which two yet.


----------



## KCMande (May 11, 2015)

If the hackberry isn't spoken for I might be in the market for a new petty


----------



## Dave Martell (May 11, 2015)

KCMande said:


> If the hackberry isn't spoken for I might be in the market for a new petty




I'll keep you in mind Kev.


----------



## ecchef (May 12, 2015)

2nd from top looks mighty tempting......


----------



## Dave Martell (May 12, 2015)

ecchef said:


> 2nd from top looks mighty tempting......




That one is dyed yellow but it looks way more like orange...thankfully.


----------

